# Ich möchte dich werben! Spiele Allianz, Startgold vorhanden



## SirTeddy1 (28. Mai 2016)

Ich möchte einen Allianzchar auf Blackmoore (PvP) hochleveln und dazu möchte ich gerne jemanden werben der auch Allianz spielen möchte.

Adde mich (SirTeddy#21106) oder schreibe mir eine PN und dann sehen wir mal weiter


----------

